# quick question



## ghostangelhunny (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey everyone I have alittle problem with ick/ich that I am taking care of It has killed most of my fish i was using rid ick and I guess the little guys couldn't stand it anyways my sucker fish and 2 goldies are left and there in a quarentine tank getting treated there almost cured but I have the 55 gal upstairs with nothing in it right now and I was woundering how long I should leave it like that before I try to put more in there I don't wanna get anymore and have this problem the instant they go in..And I know the little boogers can't live that long without a host so I was woundering what I should do..


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I never use any chemical to treat ick. All you need is to raise the temp to the mid 80s (slowly) and add salt (1 Tbs. per 5 gallons) and leave it that way for 2 weeks. Chemicals, as you have found, often do more harm than good.

If there's nothing in the 55, its highly likely that its no longer cycled and needs to be re-cycled as the good bacteria will have died with nothing to feed on.


----------



## ghostangelhunny (Jul 24, 2006)

Ya I figured that but I would rather have to deal with recycling then my fish infested with bugs. I will do the salt and try that..Thanks boxermom.


----------

